
Ask HN: What would it take to free TypeScript from the JavaScript shackles? - cdnsteve
I really like the looks of TypeScrpit. Why can&#x27;t we use TypeScript on the server side, maybe the main language in Node.js or maybe standalone, or directly in the browsers without transpiling?<p>What would it take to free TypeScript from the JS shackles?
======
lollipop25
The goal of TypeScript is to be a type-safe _superset_ of JS. Removing these
type hints and aids _directly_ , you simply have JavaScript.

> Why can't we use TypeScript on the server side, maybe the main language in
> Node.js or maybe standalone, or directly in the browsers without
> transpiling?

Then you'd end up with the same story as Dart, a language that aimed to solve
the shortcomings of JS.

Afaik, it was a totally different language. It was able to compile to JS, had
its own engine, Chrome almost shipped with that engine, even had a browser
with that engine (Dartium).

But nobody went for it, and the hype quickly died out. The same story with Go,
until the hype subsided and everyone either continued using it, or made fun of
it.

